# Cafeteria Food



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I have awful memories of the food in grade school. They actually had a liver and onions day with no options. (and theres something wrong with that) Times have changed. My kids high school cafeteria looks more like the food court at the mall. Was in Chicago today and had lunch under the Amoco building in a public cafeteria. Wow what a difference. They must have had 50 different entrees available. A veggie bar with hot and cold. It was really quite good. Here in BV there is a new place that specializes in pizza. For $ 3.99 they have 15 types of pizza on the bar plus a pasta and salad bar. The best part is that its right next to the new Cousins cigar. Is it me or is there a trend going on for more of the "instant gratification" at a higher quality level?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I have awful memories of the food in grade school. They actually had a liver and onions day with no options. (and theres something wrong with that) Times have changed. My kids high school cafeteria looks more like the food court at the mall. Was in Chicago today and had lunch under the Amoco building in a public cafeteria. Wow what a difference. They must have had 50 different entrees available. A veggie bar with hot and cold. It was really quite good. Here in BV there is a new place that specializes in pizza. For $ 3.99 they have 15 types of pizza on the bar plus a pasta and salad bar. The best part is that its right next to the new Cousins cigar. Is it me or is there a trend going on for more of the "instant gratification" at a higher quality level?


You should see what they have on campus here. Roast beef sliced to order? Check. Sandwiches made to your directions? Check. Want a lobster? No problem. Cafeteria looks like an upscale  mall food court. Blows my mind. Where are the stuffed bell peppers that haunt my dreams even after 20 years? Nope, kids these days have it so easy.... :r


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

The food in my school cafeteria was always pretty good. I don't remember too many people complaining about it. Maybe it was because the lunch ladies were really nice and cared about the kids. Don't think too many kids u over the meal.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

This reminds me of a Adam Sandler song. 


Anyway, I think the best lunch service I had when I was in school was in Germany. Our cafeteria had both a "a la carte" menu and the normal lunch for the day. Or you could do both.

However the best part was leaving school grounds and going to the German lady who use to park down the road. You could get Curry Wierst mit Pommes (french fries for the non German speakers) or a regular Brat.....plus any Gummi you wanted. It was heaven in a truck.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I remember going to school in Camdenton, Mo. & they didn't hold us "prisoner" at lunchtime. A bunch of us kids would run across the street to a hamburger joint. Man! That place looked like hamburger poltergeist at about noon.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

You were lucky at your school. I was one of those prisoners. We weren't allowed to go out at all. u


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

About 90% of the food I ate in my school was absolute crap, but, man o' man, did I ever love that brown rice. They served it with an ice cream scoop, and it was so moist and sticky that you could pick up the whole dome shaped mound and eat it like an apple. 

Wow...good times. 
:hn


----------



## morningsmiler (Jan 1, 2005)

mmmm...frozen fish patty sandwich and tater tots.....

when we lived in Maryland, I'd go out of my way to find reasons to go to my daughter's elementary school for lunch...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

coppertop said:


> This reminds me of a Adam Sandler song.
> 
> .


LOL.. Lunch Lady Land!!

I think we had spinach every other day until it was finally gone then you got a repreive for about 4 days... heck, we had everything over and over again until it was all gone.. I remember they used to set the food scraps outside the cafeteria door for a farmer to pick up to feed his pigs. You talk about something that STUNK!! u

We weren't allowed to leave school grounds until high school, then you were 5 miles outside of town and nowhere to go!! If you were lucky enough to have a car, it took too long to get into town and back.


----------

